#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  نرم افزار تبدیل فایلهای pdf به swf (فلش) - aXmag PDF to Flash Converter 2.43

## nekooee

*aXmag PDF to Flash Converter 2.43*



*
این نرم افزار که دیگه کارش مشخص هست و برای شما فایلهای کتاب الکترونیک با فرمت pdf رو تبدیل به فایلهای فلش میکنه. برنامه جالبی هست و به نظرم از کپی برداری فایلهای  pdf هم بشه با این روش جلوگیری کرد.* 



*لینک مستقیم دانلود با حجم 10.87 MB*




دارای محتوای پنهان





aXmag PDF to flash converter, create online magazine, digital magazine.  DIY your own e-book and share with your friends, company partners,  clients,etc. Turn your plain PDF documents into dynamic magazine and  flip the contents  vivid papers. 
 Designed for 3D interactive  online digital magazine publication, aXmage is innovative conversion  tool for creating page flipping reading experiences online. 

*Key Features:* 
 1. Page flipping simulation technology 
 1) 3D animated page-flip 
 2) Page flipping sound effect 
 2. Vector output technology 
 1) Small converted file size 
 2) High-fidelity image 
 3) Stepless magnification: Zoom dynamic, zoom in, zoom all, zoom out, either way and pan pages to view details. 
 4) Fast online page loading: Pages are processed for high speed online  loading, with few seconds all pages will be cashed. No snoring waiting  for pages loading. 
 5) Hyperlinks detective: Automatically detect http links in PDF and create hyperlinks in SWF. 
*Home Page

*

```
http://www.axmag.com/
```

----------

*aminhosseiny*,*bolbol*,*d.rmardin*,*gadraj*,*hamid_131*,*hns*,*Hossein h2*,*joharinad*,*karo2z*,*mahdi122*,*mammadalius*,*mania2211*,*mehdi_7891*,*meisam34220*,*mohsenc6*,*mohsen_msi*,*mondrim*,*mrs1367*,*mylover1372*,*nema52*,*omp313*,*qwerty123*,*q_qq*,*saeidahmady*,*saleh.he*,*sasan6*,*sepehr474*,*shahab12*,*sina.sa*,*sms1371*,*sony-s*,*syrp64*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

